# Kwik-Shooter results w/ laser.



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Recently bought the KWIK-shooter to help group arrows. Believe me, I wouldn't be doing this if I had to spend $1300 for a Hooter Shooter! ukey:

Ok, so before I go off and spend precious hours trying to group arrows, objective number one was to make sure I could place an arrow in the same spot! I worked w/ my 06 Ally. After working on this for several sessions, I quickly found out this is not so easy.

I found out quickly you need to get everything as consistent as possible.

Exact draw
Exact release motion
Exact aiming
Exact riser position

Other important factors is to lube the holder, make sure there's a lot of weight on the stand, and use a bubble for riser vertical.

Aiming proved difficult for my setups since the eye had a hard time centering within a very small area. I could tell early on that you need a lot of patience to get everything exactly correct. I wanted to speed up the process so I thought a laser was the way to go. Sure enough, it is!

I bought an inexpensive laser on ebay and got a great deal on a laser scope bracket for a total of $55 for the system. using additional parts, I could mount the laser directly to riser (see middle pic). The benefit of this is I can move it to any bow without messing up any of my sight settings!

The laser directly hits the target, so there's no relative motion between the aim and the paper. I used a dry wall insert as the laser target. Worked quite well, see target pic.

The results speak for themselves. The bottom picture shows my new CX maxima in paper. I put 6 arrows through the hole and diameter of the paper meets my satisfaction. This is at 15 yards (my backyard is small :thumbs_do ). I did not spend a whole lot of time getting the aim perfect. Centered the laser to the insert and fired!

Several observations.

Getting the riser positioned in the bow holder exactly the same is tough. I could draw back and the laser would be 3-4" away from the laser target. After wiggling the riser, it sets into position, but sometimes would be .25"-.5" from the laser target. I would say 5 out of 10 times, I needed to make horizontal/vertical adjustments (very slight adjustments) on the KWIK-shooter. There's a ton of reasons why this could be happening.

Anyway, the laser is a great way to get consistency easier and faster. The KWIK-shooter w/ my setup is shooting pretty good. :thumbs_up Ready to group some arrows and shoot at far distances.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Good Work!*

Great effort, Brian,

The issue you are having with the "vertical" adjustment will definitely be made easier with the REVISED Bow Gauge that is in the USPS la la land as we speak. And yes, just as stressed in the KWIK-SHOOTER Instruction Manual, consistency is CRUCIAL. Also, with the KWIK-SHOOTER weighted down as you have it, some rubber furniture cushions should stop any "walking" you may encounter. A couple thousandths of an inch movement at the Shooter is magnified at the target....

You are quickly realizing the difference in arrows of the same dozen, all not hitting the same spot (until you tune them), and I'm sure you will.

Your work with the laser should take a lot of your prep time out of the process. 

With the addition of 1 more cheap, small laser attached to the end of an arrow, and both lasers aimed at a wall, etc, you will be set up to do "Laser Tuning" ala Bowlab, as suggested in the rear of the KWIK-SHOOTER Manual. This is especially helpful to pinpoint nock travel and/or Cam Lean.

Please keep me informed! I like what you're doin'...


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

Good Post!

I have a Kwik-Shooter and have it bolted to a concrete slab so I know it is not walking. 
I have been doing alot of testing, and have acheived a successful BH tune out to 40 yards.

BUT I too have been having problems with getting the bow to come to rest in a consistent fashion, about half the time. 
I've been trying everything but there is a horizontal error that creeps in during just about every shooting session, even on bows that I know are in tune. 

I'm finding that Mathews bows (with their chunky grips) are more of a problem than Hoyt Bows, which have a thinnner, symmetrical shaped grip.
I think the ergonomic bow holder is not providing an accurate and repeateable platform for some set-ups.

I'm going to try the laser method. I'd be curious to find out about this updated bow guage the manufacturer mentioned above. 
Jim can you send me one too?


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

People are asking about the bracket... Here it is..

Red Dot Bow Mount Fits Micro Red Dot Scope Sight Mount by DEERSTALKER (manufacturer)

Got this for ~$18 on ebay, retails for $90..


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree..

In a typical session, the laser verifies that I deviate from .25"-.375" after going through the process (at 15 yards). I also notice that I can wiggle the riser and the laser will sometimes point differently. This does not include any lubrication on the bow holder. 

The bow holder appears to be made from a nylon material, so friction coefficient is low. This is a good thing.



Hank LX said:


> Good Post!
> 
> I have a Kwik-Shooter and have it bolted to a concrete slab so I know it is not walking.
> I have been doing alot of testing, and have acheived a successful BH tune out to 40 yards.
> ...


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Jim,

Question for you..

My bow holder on the shooter is not horizontal. The right side is lower than the left side of the nylon bow holder (looking from aft to forward of shooter), similar to a real bow grip. This is the intent of the design, correct? The all thread is forced to take an angle due to the bracket. The bracket should be installed correctly since the label " up" is in the up position.

Have you done any any tests w/ a perfect horizontal bow holder? I wonder if the consistency might be better w/ a perfect horizontal position since the left side will touch the same as the right side w/ respect to the riser?

Thanks..




jim46ok said:


> Great effort, Brian,
> 
> The issue you are having with the "vertical" adjustment will definitely be made easier with the REVISED Bow Gauge that is in the USPS la la land as we speak. And yes, just as stressed in the KWIK-SHOOTER Instruction Manual, consistency is CRUCIAL. Also, with the KWIK-SHOOTER weighted down as you have it, some rubber furniture cushions should stop any "walking" you may encounter. A couple thousandths of an inch movement at the Shooter is magnified at the target....
> 
> ...


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Intentional level..*

Yes, the front pivot of the KWIK-SHOOTER is intentionally made with a cant so that when drawn the Bow will lean into the Machine. 
Then, by rotating the Bow Leveler, you can bring the Bow to level (or wherever you want it). This will enable a repeatable rest for the next shot.

I did send you the "UPDATED" Bow Gauge....if by some ??? you didn't get it, let me know.

Thanks, guys, glad to hear you are enjoying the fruits of the KWIK-SHOOTER diagnostic and Shooting Machine...


----------



## Mortyski (Jun 9, 2010)

*How do you attach a small lazer to the end of an arrow*

I was just looking for a procedure to attach a laser to the end of the arrow exactly the same each time

Is there a lazer gizmo you can buy?

thanks,
Morty


----------



## Mortyski (Jun 9, 2010)

*LH Bow*

Hi Jim,

What do you do for a LH bow?

Do you ever test bare shafts? 

thanks,
Morty


----------

